# 1992 Maxima Restoration Step 1



## ProphetVG30E (Jan 14, 2008)

HEY, IM NEW TO THIS FORUM. 

I HAVE A 92 MAXIMA GXE THAT I WANT TO GET BACK INTO ORIGINAL SHAPE, OR CLOSE TO IT.

ANYWAYS, I KNO FOR SURE I NEED A NEW TIE ROD ON THE DRIVER SIDE, ALONG WITH A NEW AXLE. IN THE MEAN TIME, IM DOIN ENGINE WORK TO GET MORE ENGINE LIFE, SUCH AS OIL CHANGES, SPARK PLUGS, AND A NEW POWER STEERING RETURN HOSE, SINCE IT HAD A GASH IN IT. 

AS OF NOW, I NEED THE TIE ROD, AXLE, AND TO FIGURE OUT WHY ITS STILL LEAKING PWR STRRING FLUID, AND A MINOR COOLANT LEAK. AND FOR SOME REASON, WHEN THE CAR WARMS UP, AND WHEN I DRIVE AFTER 5-8 MINUTES, THE TEMP DROPS TO COLD. IS THERE A CERTAIN REASON WHY??


----------



## Tom 2000 (Jan 1, 2008)

If the engine temp drops, your thermostat is likely bad. 

Axle is pretty straightforward to replace on these cars. Internetautomart has NEW axles and tie rod ends for a good price.

Internet Auto Supply

The power steering pump can leak when they get old.


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

you may also need to bleed the cooling system, if air gets into it all sorts of weirdness can happen


----------



## ProphetVG30E (Jan 14, 2008)

okay, heres the scoop, i got bad axles nd rack nd pinion. 

also, a bad injector.

im very low on cash, so im just gonna go to a junkyard and buy all the parts. better than nothing.


----------

